# Louisiana Limits Flounder Run



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Fall is the air and that means the flounder run is just around the corner. Flounder are staging in deep holes and will be on the move toward the gulf shortly.

Managed some nice flounder today along with several reds and trout.

Contact me if interested in a flounder trip and I'll send you my Flounder Calendar. I still have a few dates available

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

